
In-house vs. outsourcing product teams: What is the best choice? - tiagofscoelho
https://medium.com/pixelmatters/in-house-vs-outsourcing-what-is-the-best-choice-a59a8f8a5896
======
tiagofscoelho
Do you ever face yourself in a position of deciding to create an in-house team
or to outsource? Which parameters did you evaluate? Let me know and I might
edit the post to include more :)

